# Scrog Grow with Purple Berry



## bigwood111 (Apr 15, 2011)

Purpleberry: Blueberry x GDP
Indica Dominant
2.5 weeks vegging and 1 week into flowering right now
4x4x7 hydrohut
600 watt light
8" exhaust fan


----------



## weedmastatx (Apr 15, 2011)

soil..or hydro


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 15, 2011)

Lookin' good!
How many plants is there under that scrog?


----------



## Meihk (Apr 15, 2011)

nice! make sure the middle is even thats where your yield at


----------



## 420gdpurple (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good I love growing this strain very strong smell lots of color keep the room cool this strain will turn dark purple


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im using soil. Everything organic. Botanicare and humble nutrients mayan macrozyme which is beneficial bacteria that you brew. Stuff works great. I mix in about 4 oz of unsulfered mollases and 1 gallon of water with 2 oz of the mayan. It produces great results and bigger yields. There are 16 plants right now which is 1 plant per sq ft in the tent. Going to trim off most of the undergrowth next thurs which will be 2 weeks in to bloom.


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## legaltoker (Apr 20, 2011)

very nice, big. im flowering and vegging some of these ladies wright now. this is one of my favorite strains. it has an excellent flavor and it gets beautifull coloration! my cut is a little nute sensitive, but other than that she is a vigorous lady. im finding that some people refer to the cross as ''purple berry'' and some refer to it as ''granddaddy blueberry'', not sure which is actually gonna stick. i find myself refering to her as both, so i dont know. goodluck, im sub'd.


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a pic from 2 days ago... going to trim all the undergrowth as the plants are 2 weeks into flower tomorrow.

Legaltoker...What are you using for nutes?


----------



## legaltoker (Apr 21, 2011)

i use roots organics soil and i feed the fox farms trio when needed and also molasses occasionally in flower........but when i see what im assuming is nute burn for this strain i havnt even fed her yet, and its always early in vegg......i can see in this last pic you posted that some of yours are doing the samething mine are (what i think is nute burn). what im talking about is the folding of one or a few of the petals on a leaf. i think i see some of yours doing the it too, the leaves dont yellow or burn but they cup under at the edges, almost like when they have spider mites, but im 100% sure no mites. mine seem to eventually grow out of it which is why i was assuming nute burn.... i have tried different soils, watering with different ph's different runs. I added dolomite lime to my current run (thinking it could be a ph fluctuation issue) and after adding the lime, half of the plants are still doing the cupping and half are not, yet. any ideas?

oh and the ladies look great by the way


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty positive it's from heat stress. That's why mine are doing it. Nutes isn't the problem. Check your temps in your room or see if the lights maybe to close or just try adjusting them and moving them a little further away. Mine always come out of it in flower. I don't stress on it. Thats just where I veg my plants. There is almost no ventilation in that room. That's my best guess without actually seeing them.


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 24, 2011)

Undergrowth cut and fan leaves shading flower sites cut in half...


----------



## greenops (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice grow dude! I wanna also scrog my closet grow right now. 
I dont know much about scrog but I thought you should pull the branches down below the screen, so they grow horizontally?


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 28, 2011)

You can go either way. This is 16 plants and trying to get em all to grow horizontally would be a pain in the ass. You can do it with fewer plants for more bud sites but with this grow I didn't even bother with it.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*+REP
Nice looking grow, but it's a SOG or Sea Of Green, and not a SCROG.
You only have the main stem/cola growing through the net and no lowers.

SCROG the plants are trained under the netting so the 2nd, 3rd and even the 4th internodes are growing through the netting and even in height with the main cola, or colas if you were to top the plants.
Many mistake growing through those 4 inch holes as SCROG, when all the netting is really doing is acting as a support system for when your buds are too big to stand on their own.

This is SCROG:

The red is the primary cola, the blue are the secondary nodes/bud sites

Before:

*View attachment 1574845
* 



Now after :

*View attachment 1574846



*This is a pic of what that same stem looks like under the net.
Notice all the secondary bud sites that have grown up into the netting as a result of training with SCROG.

*View attachment 1574852



View attachment 1574847


*

Hope you don't take offense on what's what.



...
*


----------



## sfsurfer (Apr 29, 2011)

The grow looks like its progressing well! I just harvested some Purpleberry, it's definitely my new favorite strain to both grow and smoke! You can expect a high yield with super dense, fat nugs as long as your growing conditions are ideal. I got 4 ounces per plant under 1200w and all of it is top shelf. I like that you're growing organically too, the flavor of this strain is awesome and organics always taste and smoke better. Good job man keep up the good work!


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Flo...so should I have put the screen up a little higher so I could of trained those sites? Any insight will help.
Sfsurfer...everything organic. You used lst with 4 plants.? That's pretty cool. I gotta try that. Never tried it before. Not sure of the process but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## medicalgrowman (May 1, 2011)

I'm starting my next grow with Aurora Indica under a 250w CMH light 
and plan to do just 1 plant scroggy-style in a top-drip/dwc bucket.
I'm hoping to get about 5 ounces from 1 plant this way.
I 've never done scrog before and one thing I don't understand is 
why do the branches need to be weaved in the screen?
I mean, if I just keep them all under the screen so that they all get an equal amount of light, 
until buds start appearing, then make the buds pop-up above the screen, 
won't that accomplish what needs to be done?


----------



## trailerparkboy (May 1, 2011)

never scrogged but i think the idea is to weave them so u get more bud sites not just an even canopy...weaving "tricks" the plant into making more tops as the hormones will make all the budsites more like main colas.

I could have parts of that wrong but thats the general idea


----------



## medicalgrowman (May 1, 2011)

ok thanx! More Cola is always a good thing!


----------



## bigwood111 (May 9, 2011)

4 weeks into flowering


----------



## mrduke (May 9, 2011)

where are you guys getting cutting of purpleberry? this look delicious I want it. is it a clone only like the real GDP


----------



## bigwood111 (May 10, 2011)

It's an awesome strain and is Blueberry x Gdp. The GDP was crossed back with blueberry male and seeds were produced. There are people that have it. Just hard to find.


----------



## bigwood111 (May 16, 2011)

Pics starting week 5 of flower...The bat guano is making these flowers swell pretty fat.


----------



## mrduke (May 16, 2011)

lookin nice


----------



## bigwood111 (May 17, 2011)

thanks duke!


----------



## bigwood111 (May 18, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the 
Start of week 6


----------



## legaltoker (May 22, 2011)

they look great! im jealous on how great your leafs look, lol, i can never keep them from cupping under. they dont die or yellow or anything, they just cup under (not all, just some)...... yours look like they there about to start and really color out now huh.......mine starts to get little bits of color under the leafs around week 3-4 and then really starts to completely fill in from 6 wks +. gotta love GDB, everyone of my buddies that i have smoked it with has thought i did something in some way to make it have the intense fruity/grape/blueberry flavor. im a newbie but from what i've seen and tried, its one of the best purples out there....IMO, it has it all; taste, smell, color, high, yield, it even clones easily. i have six flowering rite now, they are coming up on there fourth week of flower and i cant wait to see how they turn out this run

how long do you let them go? i noticed mine seem to finish fairly quickly......at 8 wks they are usually 80% cloudy and 20% clear......i have never let one get to having amber trichs because i dont really like the sleepy buzz. what are your experiences with it?

thanks,
legal


----------



## bigwood111 (May 22, 2011)

I grow all organic. You're nutes you use could possibly cause that. Typically this strain is a 9-9.5 weeker. You really should wait until the 50-70% have changed to amber. If you shoot for this number you will get your head high. Any higher and it will be body. But in my opinion you are harvesting too early. I think if you wait another week to a week and half you will be much more pleased with your final results and smoke. That's just my opinion though.

And yes the color does really start to pop out at 6 weeks. The leaves are starting to change and several of them are almost totally purple now. Waiting for the buds to really pop in the next couple weeks.

Thx


----------



## legaltoker (May 23, 2011)

the leaves cup under without me feeding them, i use roots organics soil and i was thinking maybe it was too hot for the strain but this last time i transplanted them into roots soil they did ok for about two weeks and then they cupped under out of nowhere......i was thinking maybe it was heat stress like you mentioned before and lack of moisture in the soil, i think maybe i was letting the soil dry out too much in between watering

i will definitely try and let it go 9-9.5 weeks and see how i like it, thanks for the advice! oh, do you count the first day of flowering the day you flip the switch to 12/12 or do you start counting when you see stigmas? i see a lot of people have a different opinion on this.....

thanks,
legal


----------



## bigwood111 (May 24, 2011)

I count the first day of flowering when I switch the lights 12/12. Everyone I've ever met calculates flower by this day. Iv'e never heard any different. 

In the case of your leaves cupping under I'm thinking one of a few possibilities.

1) What kind of water are you using? If it's tap it could be very high in salt or in fact chlorine. Let it sit out 24 hrs if this is the case and the chlorine will dissipate. For the salt flush the plants once a week with plain water (no nutes). Untill water runs off clear.

2) You want your dirt to stay moist and never dry out totally. This can cause your plants to go into shock and stress them out severly.

3) How hot is it in your room you're growing in? If its too hot or the lights are too close to the plants this can cause heat stress. Rule of thumb put your hand on the top of the plants and if you can feel the heat is a little to hot from the light it is too hot for your plants. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BluBerry (May 24, 2011)

*Looks Good!! Keep up the good work. +Rep*
*I don't consider that a Scrog Grow tho. Just cuz it has a screen in there doesn't make it a Scrog. Like Flo said a couple pages back.*
*You have 16 plants in a 4x4 area? I have a 2 plant scrog in a 4x3 area and they cover up just about the whole space. *
*If I was doing a 16 plant scrog. I would prob need a room the size of a bedroom or garage and would expect to yield about 5-10 lbs. *
*I have never done anything of that size but thats what comes into mind with those numbers..*


----------



## bigwood111 (May 26, 2011)

Thx blu... Still learning on the scrog situation. But what everyones saying makes sense. I will try to get it right the next time.


----------



## olylifter420 (May 26, 2011)

HEy, for a scrog, do you really need to intertwine the branches through the screen? 

Or simply just placing it over the plant(s) will suffice and the plants will know what to do?

thanks


----------



## BluBerry (May 26, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> HEy, for a scrog, do you really need to intertwine the branches through the screen?
> 
> Or simply just placing it over the plant(s) will suffice and the plants will know what to do?
> 
> thanks


*You don't intertwine or weave the plant thru the screen. Sit the screen at the desired heighth above the plants. *
*As the plant grows thru the screen 1-3 inches, you take each branch and move it to the furthest hole it will go thru. Training it to the screen.*
*Don't weave under and over the screen. Just under. Pull out of one hole and back under to a further hole. The plant will take over the screen.*
*Your plants look lovely none the less.. Doing a great job. Keep up the good work*


----------



## olylifter420 (May 26, 2011)

Cool, thanks, but i havent posted an updated pic of my plant...

anyways, thanks a lot bro!! you really saved me from fucking up my future plants!! i had read on here that you got to weave the branches through the screen, looks like i misunderstood it...

thanks though,, +rrep




BluBerry said:


> *You don't intertwine or weave the plant thru the screen. Sit the screen at the desired heighth above the plants. *
> *As the plant grows thru the screen 1-3 inches, you take each branch and move it to the furthest hole it will go thru. Training it to the screen.*
> *Don't weave under and over the screen. Just under. Pull out of one hole and back under to a further hole. The plant will take over the screen.*
> *Your plants look lovely none the less.. Doing a great job. Keep up the good work*


----------



## Mort Fink (May 26, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Thx blu... Still learning on the scrog situation. But what everyones saying makes sense. I will try to get it right the next time.


How many inches off the plant was your 600watt?


----------



## BluBerry (May 26, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Cool, thanks, but i havent posted an updated pic of my plant...
> anyways, thanks a lot bro!! you really saved me from fucking up my future plants!! i had read on here that you got to weave the branches through the screen, looks like i misunderstood it...
> 
> thanks though,, +rrep


*I was referring to Wood about the plants looking nice. Sorry for the misunderstanding.*
*No weaving. Pull under and in the next hole, then back under and to the next. Good Luck to ya!!*


----------



## bigwood111 (May 27, 2011)

Here's a couple pics from a few hrs ago. Today is start of week 7


----------



## bigwood111 (May 27, 2011)

I'm coming to conclusion that the spaces in my trellis are just too large because I tried to do that but It didn't work out so much. Next time I'll try a smaller trellis.

Thx blu for the demonstration. Very helpful


----------



## bigwood111 (May 27, 2011)

Oh yeah and Mort I keep might light about 12-16 inches above my plants


----------



## BluBerry (May 27, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> I'm coming to conclusion that the spaces in my trellis are just too large because I tried to do that but It didn't work out so much. Next time I'll try a smaller trellis.
> 
> Thx blu for the demonstration. Very helpful


*Youre welcome. Just trying to help ya. Not take over the thread. *
*2-2 1/2 inch holes are best IMO. Too big and they don't hold the buds right and too small is a pain in the ass.*
*The goal with a scrog is to get as many shutes/tops/bud sites as possible. With a decent scrog you should get about 15-25 tops.*
*Which will end up being 15-25 buds about 6-12 inches tall on average. Increasing yield tremendously.*
*Keep up the good work Bro!! Just the sound of Purple Berry sounds yummy!!*


----------



## olylifter420 (May 27, 2011)

Hey thanks for that illustration bro!!! HElped out a lot!! i cant rep yet cause i gotta "spread it around" before i can rep you again!!!





BluBerry said:


> *I was referring to Wood about the plants looking nice. Sorry for the misunderstanding.*
> *No weaving. Pull under and in the next hole, then back under and to the next. Good Luck to ya!!*


----------



## bigwood111 (May 27, 2011)

Sounds good Blu. I'm def going to try another screen grow again. Just going to try and find a smaller trellis so I can train the plants. Should work out better!


----------



## legaltoker (Jun 3, 2011)

how are the ladies doing bigwood, getting big? mine are coming into there sixth week of flower now so yours should almost be done......i think. im really curious to see how purple it gets going for nine weeks.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry about the updates. I've been busy with the outdoor. This is a pic from Thursday night. Added Co2 to the room on wed night. Will let it go the last few weeks.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a pic from a about an hour ago. Start of week 9.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 11, 2011)

*Looking good BW! Keep up the good work!!*


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

Call me retarded, but I still don't get scrog . . . at all.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Blu! And I'm going to figure out the scrog next time around.


----------



## ValleGrown (Jun 16, 2011)

Mind if I show u my pics?


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not at all!


----------



## bud man jay (Jun 16, 2011)

I got a chair pulled up. Im dying to see how they finish. Im going to be starting a scrog in my 4x8x6.5ft tent. I have 2x1000watt hps air cooled hoods and a 6"fan exhausting and filtering. I have a kronus 2 controller and a ppm4 controlling temps, humidity and co2 levels. I wanna at least get 20 oz with 12 plants. Hopefully I can get some tips from this grow. im appyling the net and cutting everything from the bottom tomorrow. Im gonna also start net training. Hopefully im not too far in flowering. My plants are like 16-18 inches. Second week into flowering.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 17, 2011)

Topped some of my Blue Cheese x Super Grape Ape tonight!

What I started with


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 17, 2011)

One of my finished PurpleBerry Plants! In the process of flushing this week.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

*BW: You should delete or edit that pic with the girls face in it. IMO*


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

bud man jay said:


> I got a chair pulled up. Im dying to see how they finish. Im going to be starting a scrog in my 4x8x6.5ft tent. I have 2x1000watt hps air cooled hoods and a 6"fan exhausting and filtering. I have a kronus 2 controller and a ppm4 controlling temps, humidity and co2 levels. I wanna at least get 20 oz with 12 plants. Hopefully I can get some tips from this grow. im appyling the net and cutting everything from the bottom tomorrow. Im gonna also start net training. Hopefully im not too far in flowering. My plants are like 16-18 inches. Second week into flowering.


*It's not too late. Two weeks into 12/12 they should be stretching still. I prefer to train during veg tho, to cover the screen.*
*I sit my screen at 8 inches above the pots but others do 8-12 inches. **Sit it in there and secure it up. *
*Then pull the branches to the farthest hole that they will reach. Each branch or stem will get its own hole. *
*Don't just stick a branch with 4 shoots thru the hole. The point is to make as many shoots/bud sites as possible. *
*You say you want 20 oz with 12 plants. I pulled 8 oz dry from 2 plants under a 400 w MH/HPS. *
*You should be able to pull 3 lbs or more from 12 plants if done correctly. *


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thx blu... totally didn't see her face in the background.

On a different note how many plants do you think I could get away with in a scrog 4x8 tent?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> Thx blu... totally didn't see her face in the background.
> 
> On a different note how many plants do you think I could get away with in a scrog 4x8 tent?


 *It's cool. Just trying to help ya out. 
It's hard to say exactly due to different factors. If it were me doing it tho. 
I would have 3 100 L coolers in there side by side with 2 plants per cooler. 
6 plants total and veg em out good to fill in the screen. 
2-3 600 w lights or whatever you have or are using
I don't like to have alot of plants. I rather have fewer plants that produce more. 
I expect 1/4-1/2 lb per plant under good conditions. I have seen people pull a pound per plant

Edit: 
That area could be filled with less plants also with adequate veg time. 
Currently I have a 4x3x6 cab with a 100 L cooler and have 3 vegging. 
One will prob be a male (hope not) and I expect to fill out that space with 2-3 plants
*


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah hanging up the PB to dry and in a couple of days and going to throw some Blue Cheese x Super Grape Ape in their to see how she turns out. Got it from my buddy and want to make sure shes a hardy strain.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gave em 72 hrs of darkness and cut em and hung em today. Building a top feed drip system tomorrow and then going to throw in some Super Grape Ape x Blue Cheese. I'll start another thread and then also going to do a scrog in a 4x8 tent.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 22, 2011)

*Looks good BW! Congratz..*
*Looking forward to the new thread.. *


----------



## lowdown80 (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a few questons about scrog i want to do a 4x8 foot screen how many plants would be good for that i was thinking 18 but im really not sure how many to put every sqft any and all advice will be helpful


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 22, 2011)

lowdown80 said:


> i have a few questons about scrog i want to do a 4x8 foot screen how many plants would be good for that i was thinking 18 but im really not sure how many to put every sqft any and all advice will be helpful


 *This answer is on the next page back. You could always do 18 plants but there is no need for the screen IMO.
May as well tie the branches over and LST them.
Properly done the plant should train to and take over the screen and once the screen is about 2/3 full then flip to flower.
From there the plant will double or triple in size and fill the screen out.
I like to have each bud site that is sticking thru the screen to be about 3 inches above when I flip. 
That way you end up with budz about 9-12 inches or bigger. Opinions vary but I sit my screen low around 7-8 inches above the plants.
If you go 12 like alot of people do then you have alot of wasted bud that is cut from underneath the screen. IMO
Good Luck and Happy Growing!!
*


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Blu. Gonna finish the drip system tonight and start building the scrog setup in the 4x8. Any recommendations on screen?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 23, 2011)

*I don't suggest chicken wire with the 1 inch holes. I prefer 2-3 inch holes in the screen. I also made my screen from 1x2 boards and nylon rope.*
*You can get something from Lowes that will work fine or make your own.*


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well got the drip system almost set up tonight. Pretty close to done. Time to start a new journal. Coming soon!


----------

